# Hi all (and board selection question!)



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

That Cadence board makes my day every time I see it. I love that board. I am on a rocker right now and went to a traditional camber (Arbor Push) to gain speed and control. Lol. I have got to say they are both similar in design to go with the Cadence. The Cadence is softer but that isn't going to be an issue. I have a super flexible board, really playful and allows me to get down the mountain buckass tired without falling. I love it. I know graphics aren't a biggie but you have two similar board, go with the one that looks the best.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

PlainJane said:


> Hi all! Allow myself to introduce...myself. Native East Coaster (New York) who just started riding earlier this season at the ripe old age of 32. I look forward to chatting with everyone here via the interwebs, getting to know everyone (as well as one can on an online forum I suppose) and absorbing the wisdom of those less noobish than myself.
> 
> So my first question is: I've been renting equipment at the mountains the last few times I went up but I am now at the point where I'd like to buy my own board so I can get used to doing my thang with one board and not a different one every time. So far I've narrowed down my choices to the Arbor Poparazzi and the Arbor Cadence. As a beginner, I prefer an all mountain board with some control (not crazy fast and that will give me some control on turns and edges.)
> 
> ...


Easier to ride - Cadence since it's softer and rocker. Good board to learn on ... Poparazzi since it's camber since it'll force you into good technique.

Huge, huge difference between Arbor's rocker and a camber board. As DesireeM81 said, it allows you to be a little more sloppy when tired if you're riding their rocker.

I was riding an Arbor Westmark in Seattle after a Never Summer Cobra with camber sections. You have to have good form with camber at all times. With the Arbor I was very lazy and it was smooth as butter.

So take your pick :laugh:


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! Mucho helpful. Just to clarify, is there any disadvantage I'd receive from riding the Cadence purely as an all mountain board until I learn the basics? Because I like the idea of a board that lets me be somewhat lazy once in awhile without any serious consequences.  And again, those graphics! *drool*

Also, when you say the Cadence is an "easier" ride...does that mean it picks up speed quickly? I worry that, as a beginner, I'd be in danger of losing control on a board that accelerates too quickly. And fiiiinally, does it make a difference that I do most of my riding now at the upstate NY mountains? The last few times I went the mountain was slightly icy and I had a bit of a hard time...would the Cadence work well in those conditions?


----------

